# Camping (Coffee) Chuck Box Help



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

Morning all! in an effort to make things easier when i go camping i want to have all of my coffee stuff in one container, because... well... coffee is important. 

I have an old ammunition box pretty much identical tot he picture below. It fits 2 - 16.4 ox propane containers, my small coleman stove, and my coffee pot. Plan is to built some simple dividers in the box with some padding to keep it organized. 

Issue: the stove came with a flimsy plastic 'base' that i know will break over time, so id like to modify or add some sort of "holder" for the propane bottle on the actual ammunition box to prevent the bottle/stove from tipping over. Was thinking some sort of system on some low profile hinges that can fold up, or even something that slides out of the ammunition box. 

Anyone got a creative idea that solves this issue but can be compacted for easy transport?!

lets hear em (or see em!)
thanks guys- cheers!


----------



## Gregad (Jan 5, 2014)

My Dad used something very similar for hunting camp. He used a board and cut it out to fit cylinder and was the same size as end of box. Hinged it at top, two lid support brackets that fold with the lid.

The shelf or tank holder folded up tight against the end of the box for transport.

On the other end, he did same thing but for the sugar and creamer jars to sit in for those whom liked sweet and creamy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

How about just inserting a front to back board with a hole cut out mounted about half way up the bottle. Make it just a bit wider than the bottle. If you want to get fancy, you could also mount under the bottle a ¾" wood disc with a radiused hole for the bottom to sit in (would keep the bottle from moving around).








 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

couple screw-eyes and a mini-bungi would still let you pack coffee beans around the bottle at the start of the trip, and lord knows you don't wanna cut it short when you run out of coffee. 

One of my early memories is my Mom roughing it, and >>gasp<< no coffee opener! So she turned the can into a "coffee shaker" with a large nail she found


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you have a pic of your stove? Be easier to think of solutions if knew exactly what kind of stove you got and its dimensions. Might even be a reason to fire up sketchup, given some dimensions :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

